# Cortiça



## Agreste (20 Mar 2012 às 00:05)

Video da Associação Rota da Cortiça - São Brás de Alportel

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/FjCeA28Ob64JajwJrit8"]Rota da CortiÃ§a - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Agreste (22 Mar 2012 às 18:48)

O Descortiçamento.


----------

